# Propagation of Linden/Basswood



## Jonathan Hofer

Hello,

I'm interested in propagating Linden trees for bee forage. I have a bunch of Linden seeds I would like to plant but have been met with minimal success in the past, even though I nicked the outer shell completely through to the kernel last time. 
The textbooks recommend soaking in ascorbic acid; however, I do not have any access to the acid. 
Layering is out of the question too, as I do not have any trees nearby, nor any access to any trees. 
Does anyone have a successful method of starting Linden from seeds?

Thanks,
JH


----------



## Galaxy

See http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/forums/showthread.php?t=34421 or
http://www.finegardening.com/plantguide/tilia-americana-american-linden.aspx

Stratification of seed is exposing them to moist cold. See: http://flowergardens.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_to_cold_stratify_chill_seeds


----------



## slickbrightspear

find your local winemaking shop or brewers shop and you can most likely get ascobic acid there


----------



## Marc

Most Linden seeds are notorious for bad germination results their first year.Most will require a full year before they sprout. Cold stratification alone won't do the trick, it's the application of cold and warm treatment that should help. I would sow the seeds, protect them from rodents and keep them outside where they are exposed to the elements for a year. You should have good germination rates next spring.


----------



## c10250

Take a look at this linden tree. It's one of the largest you'll find. If you're interested in some seeds from this, I can collect MANY for you. 

Seriously, this tree is probably in the top 1% (OK, my guess) in size.


----------



## Show-me

I remember reading some where that the age of the tree is important. I believe they take a number of years to mature.


----------



## dcross

You could try Fruit Fresh, I believe that's ascorbic acid.


----------



## wvbee

I have many Basswoods on my property. Have seen all the seeds they drop. If they require stratification, read up on how gingeng seed is stratified. I know a little about it. The seed is collected and placed in something like a coffee can with sandy, or loose soil to overwinter. The seeds are collected one summer, stratified over that winter and the next summer and ready to plant in the fall.


----------



## Countryboy

_The textbooks recommend soaking in ascorbic acid; however, I do not have any access to the acid._

Vitamin C is ascorbic acid. You probably have them in your cupboard. Crush a few pills and dissolve in water, and you have an ascorbic acid solution.


----------



## power napper

Jonathan Hofer=
I did not have any success with sprouting any basswood seeds myself, have tried several times and figured maybe I would try digging up some small ones. This year I found a six footer and transplanted it before leaf out, it seems to be doing okay so far as the leaves are just beginning to come out.
I only tried stratifying with wet paper towels enveloping seeds in a ziploc bag in freezer and some seeds planted in huge flower pots over winter--no success here.


----------



## BoBn

I used to work in a large wholesale nursery. Although we didn't propagate basswood, we did grow some trees from seeds that required stratification. These were started outside. 
We had raised beds in frames. The soil mixture was about 60-70 % organic and was steam pasteurized to eliminate weed seed. The seeds were broadcast on the soil surface in the fall and then the entire surface of the beds were covered with 1/2" of fine sand. The following year, the beds were irrigated as needed, and the seedlings were allowed to grow and then over winter in the beds. In early spring (before the buds start to swell), the one year seedlings were transplanted into "liner pots", and then grown another year before being sold as "liners".


----------

